

Ask PG: Has an applicant been accepted after prior post-interview rejection? - citizenkeys

There's plenty of startups that's been rejected after doing the interview. However, I can't find any case of the same team re-applying later and then getting accepted.<p>Has any startup ever been rejected post-interview, re-applied for a subsequent round, and been accepted?<p>Would YC consider a startup for a later batch that's previously been rejected post-interview?
======
will_brown
You might just email info@ycombinator.com but I am glad you asked, because the
comments are very motivational. I could care less about the fact it has
happened, because personally I have applied 1 time and never been interviewed,
but the comments that said _yes_ and backed it up with stories are very
inspirational.

For example, reading about a company that interviewed 4 times then was
accepted, it just demonstrates the kind of persistence and courage to pursue
goals (when others would likely criticize or give up) that we should all
strive to emulate.

Finally, to the OP I read your profile and I wish you the greatest success, I
hope you land your dream job or start the most successful YC company to date.

~~~
pclark
couldn't care less. if you could care less, well, you can care less and then
you might as well remove stating that factoid.

~~~
will_brown
(I) could(n't) care less. Inf. It doesn't matter to me. (The less bears the
heaviest stress in both versions. Despite the apparent contradiction, either
reading of this—both the affirmative and negative—usually have the same
meaning... see:

<http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/could+care+less>

Could care less has been in use since 1955, the way I use it, see:

[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/10/24/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/10/24/i_could_care_less/)

Fcous on the ssbutnace oeitrwhse mbyae the gatreer mssegae mhigt be lsot to a
peiercved garmimatcl erorr.

------
argonaut
Yes and yes. I know one team that was accepted on the third try. You give the
YC team's memory too much credit if you think they hold the fact that they
already rejected you against you. They probably barely remember you.

~~~
citizenkeys
Did the team you mention do an interview on the prior time they were rejected?
My original question was specifically about applicants that had done an
interview with YC before they were rejected.

~~~
argonaut
Yes.

------
ig1
Yes. It's happened on more than one occasion.

(For example LightTable have mentioned it publicly here; and I'm personally
aware of other companies who've had it happen but I don't know if its public
in those cases)

------
6thSigma
I would think teams rejected post-interview would have a better chance in
subsequent batches than teams rejected pre-interview considering YC clearly
saw something in the team they invited.

~~~
citizenkeys
It would also seem the team would be more comfortable in the interview having
already gone through the experience and met the interviewers.

------
pclark
this happens all the time. some friends of mine run pagerduty.com and they
were funded by ycombinator after 4 applications and interviews.

------
samwillis
I does happen. But not necessarily with the same idea, I believe Dropbox was
funded on Drew's second attempt.

